
Show HN: TeamTail.dev – Securely stream any command-line program to the web - huan23
https://teamtail.dev/
======
huan23
Hey everyone, creator of TeamTail here!

TeamTail is a nights-and-weekends project that I've been working on for the
past couple of weeks. It's not 100% production ready yet, but wanted to share
1) in case it is useful to any of you creators, and 2) to get some early stage
feedback.

TeamTail is a tool that lets you pipe any command-line output (e.g. cat file |
teamtail, tail -F file | teamtail, or even ./run-program | teamtail) and it'll
create a secret link for you to share
[https://teamtail.dev/p/](https://teamtail.dev/p/){...}.

This project was inspired by a few other tools that I've seen out there,
namely [https://seashells.io/](https://seashells.io/) and
[https://streamhut.io/](https://streamhut.io/), with the two "killer" features
of TeamTail being

1) End-to-end AES-256 encryption + SSL/TLS communication throughout

2) Inline commenting (think github style commenting) for easy, real-time
collaboration.

Please let me know if you have any questions!

~~~
verdverm
Why is this better than a simple screen share when needed?

I'm not seeing the utility here.

~~~
huan23
Good question. I believe there are a couple of benefits over a simple screen
share that makes it worth while:

While it can function as a realtime stream, it also allows for asynchronous
collaboration. For example: you can `cat` a log/config/source/etc file to
TeamTail and share the link to get feedback / help. Inline comments combined
with Google/Facebook/GitHub auth allows for low-friction collaboration.

And the fact that the conversations live in a document of sorts means that you
can refer back to it in the future, or you can share it with people who
weren't there during the screenshare "meeting".

~~~
verdverm
The recording, annotation, and sharing is interesting. I'm not to keen to
stream logs and such through an unknown company or website...

Back to you!

~~~
huan23
That is exactly why I wrote TeamTail :P.

If you look at the client script, it does an AES-256 encryption first before
sending to my server. The data I store in my database is all just the
encrypted strings. You share that password with your team, and the website
will do JavaScript decryption. The password is never sent back to TeamTail.

~~~
verdverm
OK, that's good.

So I have a dozen copies of my microservice running, and I need my team to
work togethare and debug something that's going wrong.

How does TeamTail help with that? It seems limited to a single source stream.

